# LED's



## 247Plants (Mar 23, 2006)

Does anybody have any experience with these as a primary light source and how did they work out?


----------



## acbaldwin (Nov 3, 2005)

Try doing a search... There are a few very detailed and controlled-environment experiments.


----------

